
One time at D&D camp…  - kqr2
http://rpg.brouhaha.us/?p=925
======
jbellis
cache:
[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:http://rpg.brouhaha.us/...](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:http://rpg.brouhaha.us/%3Fp%3D925&hl=en&strip=1)

------
DEinspanjer
Man I would have loved that camp.. :)

------
zackattack
Growing up, I was always sad that my parents signed me up for sports camps but
never for Magic: The Gathering camp.

